# Мочь vs уметь



## Zaika

Здравствуйте,
правильно ли я поняла, что иногда "может" несет смысл "умеет", когда сопровождается несовершенным видом глагола?

Приведу примеры:

1) Он не может видеть. Он слепой.
2) Она не может летать. Крыло поломано у нее.
3) Он не может делиться, ведь еще маленький.


----------



## GCRaistlin

(1) и (2)  , (3) . Так что скорее нет.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> ... что иногда "может" несет смысл "умеет"...


I don't think умеет could be used in (1) or (2), as it's not a question of knowing *how* to do something in those two, it's physical impossibility or inability.


----------



## Zaika

GCRaistlin said:


> (3) .


Он не может делиться = он не умеет делиться или ему нельзя делиться?


----------



## Vadim K

Zaika said:


> Он не может делиться = он не умеет делиться или ему нельзя делиться?



В данном конкретном случае мы вряд ли скажем про маленького мальчика фразу "_Он не может делиться_", она звучит странновато. Если он не умеет делиться, то скажут "_Он (еще) не умеет делиться_". Если ему нельзя делиться, то скажут "_Ему запрещено делиться_".


----------



## Okkervil

Zaika said:


> правильно ли я поняла, что иногда "может" несет смысл "умеет", когда сопровождается несовершенным видом глагола?


 Глагол "мочь" может иметь значение "уметь" только в соответствующем контексте. Смотри сообщение #3.

Пример (3) неудачный и звучит неестественно. Потому что делятся обычно чем-либо с кем-либо. Вне _поясняющего контекста _и без_ прямого дополнения_ глагол "делиться" воспринимается как возвратный и в другом значении (клетки эпителия могут делиться).


----------



## Zaika

Okkervil said:


> Смотри сообщение #3.


О каком сообщении идет речь?


----------



## Zaika

В следующих примерах тоже "мочь" не несет смысл умения?

1) Не могу больше терпеть.
2) Не могу больше ждать.


----------



## SamSim-18

Zaika said:


> В следующих примерах тоже "мочь" не несет смысл умения?


Да, не несет.


----------



## Okkervil

Zaika said:


> О каком сообщении идет речь?


 Enquiring Mind's post #3.


----------



## Zaika

Okkervil said:


> Глагол "мочь" может иметь значение "уметь" только в соответствующем контексте


Можете привести примеры? Когда "мочь" имеет значение "уметь"?


----------



## michaill

Я могу говорить по итальянски.
Я могу приготовить спагетти, как это делают в Италии.
Я могу создать скульптуру лучше, чем Микелянджело.


----------



## Zaika

michaill said:


> Я могу говорить по итальянски.
> Я могу приготовить спагетти, как это делают в Италии.
> Я могу создать скульптуру лучше, чем Микелянджело.


Все связано с Италией. Спасибо!! 
Могу готовить спагетти / могу создавать скульптуру тоже можно говорить?? Что меняется с несовершенным видом с точки зрения семантики?


----------



## SamSim-18

Zaika said:


> Могу готовить спагетти


Я бы сказал: Я умею готовить спагетти. Но в то же время: Я могу приготовить спагетти.



Zaika said:


> Что меняется с несовершенным видом с точки зрения семантики?


К сожалению не знаю никаких правил, просто говорю по-русски. Возможно кто-нибудь более знающий объяснит.


----------



## michaill

> Все связано с Италией. Спасибо!!


Я учу итальянский и не мог удержаться.



> Могу готовить спагетти / могу создавать скульптуру тоже можно говорить?? Что меняется с несовершенным видом с точки зрения семантики?



Исключительно как предположение - если говорить вообще, то несовершенный больше подходит, а если про конкретный случай - то совершенный.

_Если очень надо, то я могу и спагетти приготовить_ (тут _готовить _звучит не очень)

Из резюме (CV):
Имею опыт рабогы с новейшими платформами.
_Могу готовить спагетти и создавать скульптуры_.  (а тут несовершенный вид вроде выглядит поприятнее)

Очень давно я видел такую карикатуру: стоит мужик с плакатом, а на плакате написано: "_Могу испортить настроение_". Здесь _портить _совсем бы не подошло.

Но подождём специалистов.


----------



## nizzebro

Zaika said:


> Могу готовить спагетти / могу создавать скульптуру тоже можно говорить?? Что меняется с несовершенным видом с точки зрения семантики?



Несовершенный вид в целом обозначает либо либо повторение, итеративность действий ("я пишу книги"), либо текущий  процесс как прогрессивный аспект  ("я пишу книгу").
Поэтому "могу" + несовершенный вид - либо способность делать это действие многократно (и тогда для объекта глагола может потребоваться множественное число), либо возможность быть тем, кто будет делать это прямо сейчас.

"Могу готовить спагетти" звучит нормально. В зависимости от контекста это значит 1) "Я знаю, как готовить спагетти, и вы можете всегда попросить меня об этом"; 2) "Я предлагаю свою помощь сейчас - буду готовить спагетти, пока вы делаете что-то ещё"  (как прогрессивный аспект).

"Могу создавать скульптуру" звучит неестественно. Само понятие "создавать" подразумевает длительное комплексное действие, включающее фазу его завершения.  Если имеется в виду скульптура как материальный предмет (а не обобщение как собирательная категория или вид деятельности, с которыми этот глагол не сочетается), тогда можно сказать "могу создавать скульптуры".

Таким же образом, неестественно было бы сказать "Я могу воспитывать ребёнка". В аспекте повторения действия правильно сказать "Я могу воспитывать детей"; в роли же прогрессивного аспекта такая конструкция нелогична, так как "воспитывать" - комплексное длительное действие: "я могу воспитывать ребёнка, пока ты готовишь спагетти" - звучит нелепо.


----------



## Okkervil

Zaika said:


> Можете привести примеры? Когда "мочь" имеет значение "уметь"?


 Вне ясного контекста подобные фразы содержат двусмысленность.
_Я могу говорить по-итальянски.
Я могу приготовить спагетти, как это делают в Италии._

Чтобы избежать двусмысленности, требуется дополнительное оформление:
_После специального учебного курса в Италии я могу свободно говорить по-итальянски._ (Я умею, я там этому научился).

_Неудивительно, что после стольких лет жизни в Италии он легко может приготовить спагетти._ (Он умеет, то есть получил необходимые навыки).


----------



## Rosett

«Я *могу* цыганочку (станцевать/танцевать)» /сов. и несов. = «Я *умею* (танцевать) цыганочку« /несов. только.


----------



## Zaika

nizzebro said:


> Поэтому "могу" + несовершенный вид - либо способность делать это действие многократно (и тогда для объекта глагола может потребоваться множественное число), либо возможность быть тем, кто будет делать это прямо сейчас


Отдельное спасибо за такое толковое объяснение. Это полностью то, что я искала, чтобы лучше понять и запомнить правило употребления мочь + вид.


----------



## Eckart

Вопрос
Как правильно
Парень умеет пить водку
Парень может пить водку
Цель предложения :
Нельзя напиваться.Знай меру


----------



## Awwal12

Умеет пить водку = умеет пить водку правильно.
Может пить водку = имеет возможность пить водку (ему не запрещено, он может её пить физиологически и т.д.).


----------



## Rosett

Eckart said:


> Парень умеет пить водку
> Парень может пить водку
> Цель предложения :
> Нельзя напиваться.Знай меру


1. Пьёт водку осмотрительно, не теряя над собой контроля, знает меру.
2. А. То же, что и 1.
Б. Парень в состоянии пить водку (контекстно).


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> 2. А. То же, что и 1.


Никогда бы так не выразил эту мысль.
(Заметьте также, что "правильно" существенно шире по значению, чем "осмотрительно" и пр., здесь могут подразумеваться разные вещи.)


----------



## Zaika

Awwal12 said:


> Может пить водку = имеет возможность пить водку (ему не запрещено, он может её пить физиологически и т.д.).


В примере "Прости, я не могла отвечать" (не мочь + несов. вид ), означает, что ей запрещено отвечать или физиологически невозможно?


----------



## Awwal12

Zaika said:


> В примере "Прости, я не могла отвечать" (не мочь + несов. вид ), означает, что ей запрещено отвечать или физиологически невозможно?


Невозможно сказать.  Но, так или иначе, у неё по тем или иным причинам не было такой возможности.


----------



## nizzebro

Zaika said:


> В примере "Прости, я не могла отвечать" (не мочь + несов. вид ), означает, что ей запрещено отвечать или физиологически невозможно?


  "_Причина _того, что я не ответила,  _не зависела от меня_. Это не моё нежелание или несерьёзное отношение. (Я была занята / мне было запрещено или опасно отвечать / у меня болело горло.) Я сожалею, что не ответила".


----------



## Zaika

Awwal12 said:


> Невозможно сказать.  Но, так или иначе, у неё по тем или иным причинам не было такой возможности.


Извиняюсь, я непонятно задала вопрос. 
Переформулирую вопрос: по сравнению с "не мочь + сов. вид", какой оттенок смысла передает фразе вариант с несовершенным видом? Я правильно поняла, что "не мочь+нес. вид" передает смысл физиологически невозможности и/или запрета и/или многократного  несуществования действия, тогда как "не мочь+сов. вид", с акцентом на результате, подсказывает просто, что говорящий не совершил действие по своей воле или другим причинам? 

Приведу контекст: сегодня мне звонили, но я была в банке и не могла ... отвечать или ответить? 
Тут один из этих видов предпочтительнее другого или выбор зависит от оттенка смысла, который говорящий хочет передать? 

1)Не могла отвечать = мне не давали говорить, мне было запрещено и/или физиологически невозможно? Я многократно (каждый раз, когда звонили) не отвечала?
2)Не могла ответить = я не дотронулась до телефона добровольно, чтобы специально не совершить действие? Я в принципе могла отвечать, так как никто не запрещал, но в том случае всё равно не сделала? 
[Тут, если при другом примере говорим, что "не могла ответить на вопросы", это означает, в отличие от "не могла отвечать на вопросы", что не знала правильный ответ?]

Я, к сожалению, не чувствую разницу и хочу понять что носители языка чувствуют при выборе одного или другого варианта. 

Спасибо за понимание


----------



## Awwal12

Zaika said:


> Извиняюсь, я непонятно задала вопрос.
> Переформулирую вопрос: по сравнению с "не мочь + сов. вид", какой оттенок смысла передает фразе вариант с несовершенным видом?


Очень сложно здесь что-то четко формализовать ввиду изобилия возможных контекстов. Так или иначе, "не могла ответить" по умолчанию акцентирует невозможность наступления ответа (в течение какого-л. периода времени), а "не могла отвечать" - нахождение в неком состоянии, исключающем ответы на любые поступающие стимулы. Сложность здесь представляет многозначность глагола "отвечать" (to answer - в нескольких значениях; to reply, to respond); не упрощает дела и его общая семантика, подразумевающая динамическое возникновение разнообразных стимулов, реакцией на которые служит описываемое глаголом действие.


----------



## Vovan

Zaika said:


> правильно ли я поняла, что иногда "может" несет смысл "умеет", когда сопровождается несовершенным видом глагола?


"Мочь" действительно имеет значение "уметь", но от вида глагола это никак не зависит:
_При желании он может ответить _(perf.)_ довольно грубо. Не считай его рохлей! _(=умеет, знает как)​


----------



## Awwal12

Русское "умеет" всё же имеет существенно более узкий спектр значений, чем английское "can", которое действительно здесь подходит по смыслу. Заменить же "может" на собственно "умеет" очень редко когда возможно без смысловых изменений.


----------



## nizzebro

По-моему, сочетание "не мог(ла) отвечать" с несов.видом несколько нарушает логику и правильно было бы сказать "не мог(ла) ответить", поскольку смысл сфокусирован на ожидаемом ответе  - одиночном акте,  а не на потоке, множественной серии ответов. Видимо, так иногда говорят, чтобы сильнее убедить собеседника -  "в течение всего этого времени, у меня не было ни однго _случая_, когда я мог бы _ответить _вам".
Я думаю что, в целом,  конструкция "(не) мочь" + инф. несов.вида подразумевает, что смысл глагола в инфинитиве никак не выделяет отдельную фазу действия в несовершенном виде, как бесконечном цикле этих фаз, в то время как сов.вид говорит об отдельном акте.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> По-моему, сочетание "не мог(ла) отвечать" с несов.видом несколько нарушает логику и правильно было бы сказать "не мог(ла) ответить"


Опять же, контекст - нашё всё.  Ср. "она́ уже была́ насто́лько изму́чена, что́ не могла́ бо́льше отвеча́ть на вопро́сы".


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Опять же, контекст - нашё всё.  Ср. "она́ уже была́ насто́лько изму́чена, что́ не могла́ бо́льше отвеча́ть на вопро́сы".


Согласен, мне следовало написать: "в этом контексте".
Ваш пример, кстати, прекрасная иллюстрация влияния несов.вида: со множественным числом ("вопросы"),  это действие ("отвечать") - итеративный поток фаз, где каждая фаза - один ответ на один вопрос; а в случае "настолько измучена, что́ не могла _больше _отвечать на_ этот вопрос_" каждая фаза этого процесса - это слово или фраза, из которых состоит долгий по времени ответ (или повтор того же ответа для разных людей).
И интересно, что если в первом случае мы можем опустить "больше" - так как она могла стать измученной в перерыве между вопросами (фазы процесса долгие, крупномасштабные),  то во втором случае это сложнее - нужен какой-то "квантор", выделяющий часть процесса -  "больше", "далее", "начать/продолжить/продолжать/закончить отвечать" - поскольку мы не можем представить весь процесс целиком, как акт - это был бы уже совершенный вид: "настолько измучена, что не (c)могла _ответить _на этот вопрос". Даже если это повтор одного и того же ответа для разных людей, он все равно воспринимается как единое целое и его сложно выразить несов.видом без "отвечать _далее_" и.т.п.


----------



## nizzebro

Вообще я так понимаю, что "уметь" родственно слову "ум" (поправьте меня, если ошибаюсь или это не доказано).  'Умеет' - знает необходимую последовательность действий, но - знает на практике, уже успешно делал это - иначе, если опыт не подразумевается, мы бы сказали "знает как ...".  О владении языками, однако, мы не говорим "умеет", а просто - "говорит на этом языке", так как эта способность не представима в виде рациональной последовательности действий. Таким же образом, мы можем _уметь _летать, но птицы просто _летают - _у них нет ничего "в уме".

"Умеет" - это личная характеристика. Может - более широкое понятие, и безличное - в том смысле, что это оценка реалистичности самой _ситуации, _в которой субъект это делает: _нет препятствующих факторов_, вероятность действия зависит только от его желания. Если кто-то может что-то делать, то он это умеет (если действие такое, как описано выше), но если кто-то умеет что-то делать, то он может это делать только в общем смысле, а не в какой-либо определённой ситуации. Я умею готовить/фрезеровать/водить машину = я могу готовить/фрезеровать/водить машину, в целом от меня можно ожидать таких действий. Однако завтра я _не _(с)могу готовить/фрезеровать/водить машину. Почему - не известно.

'Завтра я (не) _могу_..." - значит: в течение всего завтрашнего дня. 'Завтра я (не) _смогу_' - значит: завтра в тот момент, когда это действие будет необходимо. 'Вчера я не _мог_' - весь день или долгое время в течение дня. 'Вчера я не _смог_' - в определённый момент что-то помешало мне. 'Вчера я _мог_' - ничто не мешало вчера мне это делать (было ли само действие или нет, зависит от контекста). 'Вчера я _смог_' -  препятствий не было, действие имело место, результат был успешным.

Вопрос "Скажите, могу я ...?" следует задавать мякгим тоном - или добавлять "ли" ("...могу ли я...?"), иначе это может звучать резко, как если бы смысл был такой: "Ничто не помешает мне это делать (в том числе вы)?".


----------

